# New to GERD. Have a few questions for you.



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

After daily heartburn and mild acid reflux (for about a year now), my doc had me go in for a barium swallow. All is normal and doc says it's GERD. I'm starting off with other the counter drugs. They work, but I have some questions since doctors tend to rely too much on what their sales reps say. First, I've heard lots of bad things about proton pump inhibitors like Prilosec, Nexium, etc.. (which is what doc recommended.) So instead I'm trying H2 blockers (Maximum Strength Pepcid AC) and that seems to work pretty well. I take it once daily with good results. Question: How long should I take Pepcid on a daily basis? Is it safe to take long term? How long have some of you taken H2 blockers for? Also, are there any other treatments out there that have been successful for you? (Other medicines, home treatments, etc..) Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, ginko biloba, etc.) called Provex CV for years. It has eliminated all of my (and my wife's) heartburn and reflux symptoms and my D for over 6 years, now. (Since it is designed to promote cardiovascular health, daily use is actually presumed.)Mark


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

overitnow -- I live in the US. Where can I buy Provex CV? Thanks for the guidance. I think I may try this if I can find it.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

overitnow - Also, if I start using this, what should my expectation be in terms of how long it takes to start working?Thank you!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It took me a couple of months to notice that the constant burning in my abdomen was gone. (I was kind of busy noticing that I was no longer cr**ping in my clothing, so I can't say how long it actually took.) My wife, following a rich dinner out the prior night and a Mexican dinner that night, again about two months into it, mentioned that she could never have eaten either of those meals before, without paying for it. What I can say is that neither of us has had a reflux attack since. Since a bottle will last a couple of months, it really is a case of trying and seeing. (You can always take your Pepcid at the same time and then stop it at the end of the trial and see if the heartburn comes roaring back, or not.)It is made by a direct marketed company in the States, so you can't go down to the store. I can send you a bottle on my account and you send me a check for my costs or you can find it on e-Bay, either way.You can e-mail me directly if you want to talk about it. (See Profile for address.)Best of luck with this. I will say, having had a deteriorating digestive system since my late 20s, it is wonderful to be able to eat without consequences.Mark


----------

